# Threading black iron pipe?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello,

I can get black iron piep a lot cheaper at a metal distubuter but they will not thread it. Home Depot and Lowes will thread it but it is 2x the price.

What options do I have to thread this pipe? It will be 1.5" and 1.25" piping.

Thanks!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Rent a hand die and reamer, and buy a can of cutting oil. You can also rent a power pipe threader, and depending on how many threads you will be cutting, that may be the way to go. You still need the reamer and oil though. You will also need a vice to hold the pipe while threading.


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

Being quite a novice at working with black iron, I am curious. When measuring and cutting the pipe, how much "shrink" do you assume due to the fittings threading onto the pipe?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

On one inch pipe, between 1/2" and 5/8". Depending on the condition of the die, it could be either. Best way to check is to run a fitting on the first thread and check it. Fittings can also run shallow or deep threads.


----------

